# Jweave Lawn journal



## jweave (Aug 15, 2018)

Documenting my lawn - planted 9/1/2017. My father and law and I did all the prep and seeding ourselves. This was previously a hay/corn field. I am not exactly sure what seed was used. I do know it was primarily perennial rye/ they also had us use some annual rye due to it being late in the season and living on the top of a hill over a valley. We didn't want to lose the acre+ of top soil. I really didn't know what I was doing at the time and we also didn't have a water source to sprinkle the yard for the first few weeks.

First mow - October 11 2017. Lots of annual rye... 


October 21st- November 11 2017







I really had no idea what I was doing so In the spring I aerated and overseeded. We had terencial down pours shortly after. I don't think it was very successful at all.

Pics from April-May 2018. You can see
In the pics the light green annual rye that still had not died off.









I didn't know about pre emergents at the time so factoring this and the fact that the annual rye started dying off in June I had serious weed/crabgrass issues when the temps got warmer in June/July. I tried spraying weeds but could not keep up. July the yard was looking pretty poor.





















I did some serious spraying of quinclorac before I aerovated and overseeded with a prg and kbg mix mid August. Had decent results with the overseed. I started bringing the hoc down to 2 5/8" after the overseeded. I have some serious low spots that are causing problems. I also realized I have a grin issue as well. I just treated the grubs 9/22/18. I have been spoon feeding urea at roughly 1/4 pound n/m. Things have been looking a bit better.

September pics:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Looks good and welcome to TLF!


----------



## jweave (Aug 15, 2018)

Thanks @pennstater2005 ! I have learned so much over the last couple months from everyone on TLF.


----------

